# Probleme AppleTV 2G et Sous-titres



## alexamo (17 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,
J'essaye depuis que j'ai mon Apple TV 2G de trouver un moyen relativement simple d'encoder mes vidéos avec des sous titres lorsque celles ci sont en anglais. 

mais j'ai encore un problème :l'intégration des sous titres...

J'encode les vidéos avec Handbreak et les sous titres avec isubtitle et ca marche, les ss-titres sont bien activables ou non dans iTunes ainsi que sur l'Apple TV mais à la lecture, l'Apple TV ne lit que quelque lignes de texte avant de s'arrêter.... Et sur iTunes, tout marche bien! Les sous titres sont lus sans problème!

Alors problème de Firmware ou problème d'encodage ??

Quelqu'un a le même problème ?

Est ce que ca pourrait venir des fichiers .srt que j'utilise ? Je n'ai jamais su quoi prendre entrer TAG ou noTAG... Je ne sais pas ce que ça veux dire...

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Queerasfolk (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

La différence entre Tag et NoTag est la suivante :
-NoTag : fichier brut, contenant uniquement les sous-titres et les infos de timecode ;
-Tag : la même chose, mais des balises sont insérées, permettant une mise en forme des sous-titres (italique, couleurs, et position... très pratique sur les séries US pour éviter d'avoir la trad qui chevauche les infos incrustées à l'écran comme le nom des acteurs).

Le problème des Tag, c'est que tous les logiciels ou appareils ne les interprètent pas correctement : sur une Freebox, par exemple, les balises apparaissent à l'écran et ça peut rapidement être illisible.

Je n'ai jamais fais de conversion donc je ne pourrais pas t'aider plus, mais c'est peut être une piste à vérifier. Je sais que j'ai déjà eu le problème de srt qui passaient bien sur ordi, mais que ma freebox ne lisait qu'en partie (souvent du à une erreur dans le corps du fichier)


----------



## nicolas (27 Novembre 2010)

j'ai également eu ce soucis, après avoir Jailbreaké mon AppleTV....As-tu Jailbreaké ton aTV??

le problème a été résolu après une restauration/mise à jour et donc après avoir supprimé toute trace de jailbreak.

voici ce que j'utilise pour faire ma "tambouille" avec mes vidéos:

- Handbrake pour convertir en mp4 ou mkv
- iMkvextract pour extraire les pistes vidéo, audio, sous-titres d'un mkv
- Subler pour intégrer des sous-titres .srt à un mp4. On peut mettre plusieurs sous-titrages, Les sous-titres sont désactivables, et le mp4 final est lisible sur Quicktime, iTunes, iPhone, AppleTV


en passant, c'est vraiment dommage qu'Handbrake ne sache pas inclure des sous-titres dans un mp4 sans les "graver" dans l'image, ça oblige à faire la gymnastique Handbrake>iMkvextract>Subler :/....mais bon, ça se fait :/


----------



## Mungopark (29 Novembre 2010)

Les sous-titres "soft" ajoutés par Handbrake marchent très bien (le seul problème c'est qu'ils s'affichent en tout petit si la vidéo n'est pas en HD, mais un prochain firmware corrigera ça j'espère), je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu passes par Subler ?

De plus Subler permet de convertir un MKV en MP4 sans avoir à tout réencoder, Handbrake ne me sert que pour les DivX.


----------



## babcam75 (8 Décembre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Les sous-titres "soft" ajoutés par Handbrake marchent très bien (le seul problème c'est qu'ils s'affichent en tout petit si la vidéo n'est pas en HD, mais un prochain firmware corrigera ça j'espère), je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu passes par Subler ?
> 
> De plus Subler permet de convertir un MKV en MP4 sans avoir à tout réencoder, Handbrake ne me sert que pour les DivX.


Dans le cadre d'une utilisation sur Apple TV j'ai également ce problème d'affichage du sous-titre avec Handbrake lorsque le fichier à encoder n'est pas issu d'une source HD.
En HD (fichier source MKV) pas de souci, c'est impeccable le sous-titre est parfaitement lisible. Dans le cas d'une vidéo AVI par exemple à ré-encoder en MP4, le sous-titre est d'une taille ridicule ... impossible alors de le lire sur grand écran.
Est-ce un problème simplement lié à Handbrake ou à la résolution de la vidéo de départ ? Comment le résoudre ?
Merci à celui ou celle qui pourra nous éclaircir.


----------



## Mungopark (9 Décembre 2010)

C'est un problème de l'Apple TV : si la résolution n'est pas HD, les sous-titres sont tout petits... j'espère que ce sera corrigé dans un prochain firmware.


----------



## darsonic (9 Décembre 2010)

Salut, je suis intéressé par subler, comment fait tu pour passer d'un mkv à un mp4 sans?reencoder? Un petit tuto serait le bienvenu...


----------



## Mungopark (10 Décembre 2010)

Dans subler tu fais "File / new", puis tu ajoutes ton MKV et tu sélectionnes les pistes que tu veux mettre dans ton MP4, tu ajoutes les sous-titres éventuels, puis tu fais "save"... ton MP4 sera alors créé. Pour que le fichier passe sur l'ATV2 avec le nouveau firmware il faut ensuite réouvrir le MP4 et faire "file / optimize".


----------



## thebustre (22 Décembre 2010)

comment ré-encoder avec Handbrake et incruster les sous-titre ?

en fait lorsque je pense le faire avec HandBrake, quicktime lit bien les sous-titres, mais pas itunes, une idée ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Décembre 2010)

Chez moi, iTunes lit parfaitement les sous-titres. 

J'utilise le logiciel " iSubtitle " pour encoder groupe la vidéo et les sous-titres dans un MP4.

Dans iTunes, je peux les activer et les désactiver a la volée comme bon me semble, ainsi que dans mon iPhone et mon iPad.


----------



## jibouille09 (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai découvert subler ce matin, et je trouvais ça fantastique...

Mais depuis j'ai un souci...

J'ai suivi le tuto de Mungopark pour une série TV. Ca a marché pour deux épisodes et je pouvais lire le fichier avec les sous titres sur mon apple TV 2. Entre temps j'ai touché à un léger reglage sur subler (pour le sous titre, j'ai passé alternate group de 2 à 1) et depuis, plus de sous titre sur mon apple TV 2 (par contre j'en ai toujours sur itunes !!!)

J'ai réencodé les mêmes épisodes de série TV et les sous titres ne marchent plus sur l'apple TV 2...

J'ai tout désinstallé et réinstallé... Rien à faire...

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ???

Merci


----------



## Mungopark (7 Mars 2011)

As-tu essayé d'appuyer longtemps sur "OK" pendant la lecture ? Normalement il t'affichera la liste de sous-titres disponibles et tu pourras sélectionner celui que tu veux afficher.


----------

